# Any luck attracting Crows?



## Tim Rossiter (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anybody had any luck attracting crows? We used to have a pretty big flock in our area but started dying (hopefully not West Nile). Found them dead all over the place. 

Anyway, the two Red Tails in our neighborhood are killing everything; well one of them is anyway. The female lives about a half a mile a way in the meadows. The male lives across the street from me and has a taste for songbirds, baby robins and ducklings. I seen him try to plunder a drey about two years ago and I guess he was after the baby squirrels but the mother squirrel handed him his red tail on a platter since that he has no taste for squirrel although his mate comes by for a taste now and then when they are visiting. 

Anyway he now hawks out every day for my pigeons and I have tried everything. The first was a surprise, I was training them to trap about three weeks ago and he got lucky. I was careless. I knew he was around and did not check the area. I really felt guilty. I locked them down for a week. Looked for the hawk every day. When I thought he was gone I released them. Called them in he got one on the landing platform to the trap. GEEZ! OK, locked them down again. Put up a 14 x 14 net over the loft to prevent his dives. I think this is a good idea, unfortunately one landed on my tools shed. BINGO!

Things were a bit balanced when the crows were around. I’d like to get them back.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Feed them eggs if you dont need them


----------



## Tim Rossiter (Oct 24, 2007)

No problem feeding them eggs and hamburger. Was wondering if maybe a call or something could lure them. I',m in Jersey and its getting close to winter. Don't really know much about crows.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Tim,
If there are no crows in your area it's because West Nile wiped them out. Same here. Forget about trying to attract birds that are no longer where you are.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The only thing I can suggest is to put out feed every day. We have cared for a family of crows for about 10 years now and feed them soaked dry dog food, hamburger, chicken, leftovers, seed, etc. Ours really help keep the hawks away although we do have a couple of red shouldered hawks that we also feed during the winter. They don't hurt anything in the yard and never try to get in the aviaries or dive bomb them either. I think our larger hawks keep the smaller, more dangerous ones away too.

If you're not seeing any crows, I'm not sure how successful you'll be putting out food.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish we had more crows around. We have some that I see fly across everyday, but I'd like more. I'm afraid if I try to use feed to attract them, I'd attract other things I don't want. We've been having a lot of raccoon and opossum problems lately. They were getting into the loft by chewing the wood up against the roof and prying their way through. That **** killed a lot of birds, but we fixed it to where they can't get in. We still have the occasional predator visit with our chickens though. I found one killed my a hawk in the chicken lot last week actually. Those hawks must be getting pretty hungry...most of them like a clear escape and don't bother anything inside the wire fence. I guess we'll never win, huh? 
We tried putting a net across the loft roof once. The wood poles holding the net up must have been about 6 feet or a little over, and the net about 4 feet high. Needless to say, it was a pretty big net and was right in the way of the Cooper's and Sharped Shin's favorite spot to dive in from. It worked great against the hawks for a while...then we had a bad storm and the wind blew all kinds of branches out of the trees and eventually tore the net down. It was funny when we first put it up though. One of my Lahores decided he'd try to make a circle around the loft and land on the roof. He flew into it and bounced off like a trampoline. He wasn't hurt, but probably a bit confused, haha.

Good luck in fighting the hawk war and attracting some little crow soldiers


----------



## Tim Rossiter (Oct 24, 2007)

PigeonPerson, do you think the source/vector of West Nile is in my area? Do I need to worry about this now too?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tim,

If you had crows dying it was most likely West Nile. Mosquitos are the vector for WN. The birds don't actually transmit it, they are the victims. If WN is in your area there is little you can do about it. I wouldn't worry unless you have something that is depressing your immune system. I don't know where you live. Go to Google and type in West Nile Virus and your state. You will probably get some pages about if it is there and where and to what degree.

As to attracting crows. If there are none in your area, then you aren't going to attract any. But if the occasional crow flies by, it wouldn't hurt to put out some food they like. If there are no crows, you will attract other critters who like the same foods. It might be worth a try to see what you get at least for a few days.

Good luck, 
Margaret


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

If you want some Crows i could send you some! I have had 300-400 roosting across the road from me in some trees for years.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I Feed My Crows Extra Chicken Eggs. 
To Help With the Other Animals Try Electric, High Tensile Wire/fence You Would Want To Put Up about 2 Lines Around The Loft and Make Both Hot And Put Low To The ground.


----------

